# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  دستور like در sql

## Batman

من توی دلفی دستور Like رو به این شکل نوشتم 
;(' " % ' + select * from accounts where ordername like " ' + form1.edit7.text  ')
بانکم sql server هستش و فیلد هم از نوع Varchar هستش
اما Error میده
"Invalid column name '4%
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## a_b_toops

رشته خود را در  QuotedStr قرار بده

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
دستور را اینجوری بنویس.

'Select * from accounts  where ordername  like '''+ form1.edit7.text +'%''';
 

در دلفی رشته را با ' مشخص می کنند.

----------


## ealvandi

این رو تست کنید.


'select * from accounts  where ordername  like ' + QuotedStr( form1.edit7.text +'%')'

----------


## ghabil

> در دلفی رشته را با ' مشخص می کنند.


در دلفی و SQLServer و البته اینجا منظور SQLServer هست چون این دستور برای SQLServer فرستاده میشه. :چشمک:

----------


## Batman

متشکرم دوستان مشکلم حل شد

----------


## mehdi_mohamadi

از این هم می تونی استفاده کنی
;('''' + select * from accounts where ordername like ' +'''' + form1.edit7.text ')

----------


## HamidRezaAF

با سلام ،
از نظر من روش احسان مناسب ترین و راحت ترین روش  است. در ضمن  Select  شما نمیدونم چه کار بردی دارد ولی روش کاربردی تر استفاده از % در دو طرف آن است.

موفق باشید 
حمید رضا

----------


## arshia_

فکر کنم ارسال پارامتر راحتتر باشه
مخصوصا اگر چند تا شرط داشته باشیم.در ضمن خوانایی برنامه هم بالاتر می ره
:

qry.sql.add('select * from tbltest where field = :param1 ');//sql text 
qry.parameters.parambyname('param1').value:='%'+tr  im(edit1.text)+'%'; //parameters

----------


## ealvandi

> فکر کنم ارسال پارامتر راحتتر باشه


به نظر من پیچیده تر میشه.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> متشکرم دوستان مشکلم حل شد


با احترام برای همه دوستان که لطف کردند و جواب دادند.
فکر کنم مشکل دوستمان حل شد.

----------

